# Krib laid eggs!



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

My kribs finally layed eggs here at my new house. Finally they have a semi-permanent(1 year) home to raise their fry in. Im pretty excited. The fry from the first batch got lost in the gravel and i never saw them again. The second batch of eggs the female laid was during my moving period(spent one week at a friends house until my new lease started) and the eggs fungused and they ate em all 

Finally this time the female took forever to lay her eggs... Im geussing it was around 5 weeks, but it was worth it. I bet she laid twice as many as she has before and they are all a nice healthy amber color. She also picked a much better location this time. She laid eggs in the clay pot this time and they dug out a huge depression in the sand inside of it. No fry escaping under stuff this time


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Nooooooooo! the eggs appear to be turning white 
they haven't turned the 'milky white' which means they are fungused, but they appear to be in the process of doing so...

anyone have any tips or suggestions?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i dont have any suggestions, just got into breeding here. (our convicts had babies) but i sure do hope the best for you!


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

sigh... I think I lost yet another batch of krib eggs 
For some reason the female removed them from the inside of the clay pot and put them in the depression in the sand(still inside the clay pot). There was a nice little pile of them. However, sometime yesterday I stopped being able to see any eggs at all. The female was still in there and the male was still guarding, but I couldn't see any eggs. So i got worried and tilted the pot up to let more light underneath. Still couldn't see any eggs... the female still sits in there like there are eggs, but i cant see a single one. I dont think it had been long enough for them to turn to wigglers yet either...


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Im sorry... better luck next time?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

She was possibly trying to sort out the good eggs from the bad ones, but finally gave up.
My first suggestion is to clean things up in your tank in order to reduce the levels of fungi. If you get eggs again, you can add something like acriflavine to the water to help prevent fungus.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

You need to head into the aquachat some night and find SueS, she can tell you what you need to know,
I do know the PH has but like 6.4 or 6.5 for them to breed, I forget what the other thing was she told me.
Maybe post it in the cafe in aquabid, I know she post there as well as others can could help.


----------

